# Ft. Pickens Pier - 3/25



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Caleb & Johnny & I decided to head out to the pier tonight to see if we could land ourselves a sheepshead for dinner. Got there around 5:30 armed with two dozen live shrimp & just a little bit of confidence (due to the reports coming from there from the past few days). Talked to some guys there & quickly figured out what to do to get bait in the bite zone. It was my first time sheepshead fishing & man, I gotta say, it's definitely not the easiest when they're being finicky! Bites weren't too difficult to come by but none of us could seem to get the timing down on hooking up with one. Finally out of sheer luck I set the hook on a decent 18.25'' sheepie & just like that we've got some dinner! Lost one more before we left but none of us managed to land another one. Not a big haul for the night but it was still nice to get out fishing with some good friends. 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

nice


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

The secret to catching sheepies is to set the hook right before they bite


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Inn Deep said:


> The secret to catching sheepies is to set the hook right before they bite


I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Good to see you got your dinner :+)


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Inn Deep said:


> The secret to catching sheepies is to set the hook right before they bite


The same for trigger fish!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ill be back at it sat and sun at pickens...hope to do as good as last weekend


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good work on the sheep.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fluoro Fluoro and more fluoro muhahaha :singing::singing::singing::singing:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Fluoro Fluoro and more fluoro muhahaha :singing::singing::singing::singing:


I knew that one was coming... haha.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Nice fish!


Thanks! Forgot to mention that the jigging knob & the smoothness of that Stradic are both courtesy of Pompano Joe!


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

nice slabs young man!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate the kind words guys!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate you. Also, we should go out on the boat with Jeff on Thursday?


----------

